# PVC Sewer pipe in a 4-story building



## brandon perkins (May 7, 2013)

does anyone know the code on using PVC in a 4-story building, i thought it was a plumbing code that stated when you could use PVC pipe in a commercial building and when you had to use Cast iron...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

brandon perkins said:


> does anyone know the code on using PVC in a 4-story building, i thought it was a plumbing code that stated when you could use PVC pipe in a commercial building and when you had to use Cast iron...


Codebook here said that you have to post a full intro before getting help ..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

